# Help



## neillrush

There used to be ax "Lifeboat section on this site, please can someone please send a link to: [email protected] as I am visually impaired? Many thanks. Rgds. Neill


----------



## Tony Morris

Hopefully this is the one
www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.ph


----------



## BobClay

Think your link got chopped off a bit at the end.

Should it read:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=333

??


----------

